# Monitor suddenly changed to 120hz from 144hz.



## stuartb04 (Feb 10, 2019)

Not sure whats happend but since iv had the monitor it has always been set to 144hz.

but just recently when i checked the settings it no longer shows 144hz. only 120hz,100hz and 60hz in nvidia settings.

setting a custom res at 144hz doesn't work either. just get a black screen.

the only thing i have done is a bit of external cable management as i have finally got a new desk..hurrah.

surely its a simple setting and im just being a plonker.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 10, 2019)

Weird things always happen on PCs...
Bad cable? Maybe it's being twisted somewhere?


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 10, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Weird things always happen on PCs...
> Bad cable? Maybe it's being twisted somewhere?


hmm.dont think so.

have also noticed that on screen that it doesnt look as it did.

its hard to explain but some texts for example look a blue-ish color.

as im writing this it kinda looks a blue color and not black.


----------



## mp (Feb 10, 2019)

@GoldenX might be right, your issues could be coming from a bad cable. Try to test it with a different cable


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 10, 2019)

mp said:


> @GoldenX might be right, your issues could be coming from a bad cable. Try to test it with a different cable


dont have another cable at the moment

using the cable that came with the card which i bought a couple of months ago.

would it defect that quickly??


----------



## mp (Feb 10, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> dont have another cable at the moment
> 
> using the cable that came with the card which i bought a couple of months ago.
> 
> would it defect that quickly??


Yeah, it's not that difficult to cut from the inside


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 10, 2019)

mp said:


> Yeah, it's not that difficult to cut from the inside



would any displayport cable be ideal or should i aim for quality


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 10, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> would any displayport cable be ideal or should i aim for quality


As long as it's not the cheapest one you can find, any digital signal cable is good enough.
I'm not that well informed, but try to get the one supporting the newest standard, as to guarantee good 144Hz support.


----------



## qubit (Feb 10, 2019)

Are you connecting via DisplayPort? This is a common connection for 144Hz.

There's a small possibility that the cable is damaged and hence won't transmit a clean 144Hz signal, so it's worth trying another one to rule it out. Note that the blue tint cannot possibly be caused by the cable, since it's a digital signal - it either works, or it doesn't. Either there's a fault with the monitor, or you've changed the colour temperature setting inadvertently.

I think that there's a problem with the monitor though re the 144Hz and it could be a sign that it's beginning to fail. I've seen LCD monitor begin to die, where they won't show the native resolution, so it's definitely a possibility. How old is it?

The first thing to do, is to check your NVIDIA driver control panel. Make sure that the screen mode is set to PC and then see if you get the option for 144Hz refresh. You could also try updating the driver version to the latest one, but that's unlikely to help.

Is you W10 the latest 1809 with all the patches? If not, patch it and see if the problem is fixed.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 11, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> have also noticed that on screen that it doesnt look as it did.


And did you notice this before or after you realized the change to 120?


stuartb04 said:


> would any displayport cable be ideal or should i aim for quality


Quality absolutely matters. I agree, you need to avoid the cheapest, but you don't need to buy the most expensive either. I would look for DisplayPort 1.4a too - not because you need it right now, but you might in a few years. 

Also, don't buy more cable than you need. If a 6 foot cable will meet your needs (for distance and aesthetics), don't buy a 10ft cable.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 11, 2019)

qubit said:


> Are you connecting via DisplayPort? This is a common connection for 144Hz.
> 
> There's a small possibility that the cable is damaged and hence won't transmit a clean 144Hz signal, so it's worth trying another one to rule it out. Note that the blue tint cannot possibly be caused by the cable, since it's a digital signal - it either works, or it doesn't. Either there's a fault with the monitor, or you've changed the colour temperature setting inadvertently.
> 
> ...



updating windows patches now.

monitor is only about 2-3 months old.

have bought a new dp cable for tomorrow.






here is an example of the colors im experiencing.

the numbers in this image are not black,but blue.

i havent changed any settings at all.



Bill_Bright said:


> And did you notice this before or after you realized the change to 120?
> Quality absolutely matters. I agree, you need to avoid the cheapest, but you don't need to buy the most expensive either. I would look for DisplayPort 1.4a too - not because you need it right now, but you might in a few years.
> 
> Also, don't buy more cable than you need. If a 6 foot cable will meet your needs (for distance and aesthetics), don't buy a 10ft cable.



no i didnt see notice any change before,

only noticed it when i changed my desk and plugged in all my cables again.

i have bought a 0.9m cable which will arrive tomorrow.





another image with blue lettering!!


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2019)

@stuartb04 You could try doing a factory reset on the monitor and see if the colours look normal. Also, don't forget that the NVIDIA driver has a vibrancy/tint control in it, so check that it's set to off.

Will be interesting to see if the new cable solves the 144Hz problem. At least if the monitor is at fault, you can claim under warranty.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 11, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> have also noticed that on screen that it doesnt look as it did.





Bill_Bright said:


> And did you notice this before or after you realized the change to 120?





stuartb04 said:


> no i didnt see notice any change before,


What I am asking is, is it possible the change to 120Hz happened some time ago and your eyes didn't notice the difference until you saw that it actually said 120Hz instead of 144Hz?

I am reminded of wine taste tests where cheap wine is poured into expensive wine bottles and even the expert, professional wine tasters are fooled into thinking the cheap wine is the good stuff. Our minds can play horrible tricks when it knows, or thinks it knows something to be a fact. 

So I am wondering if your system has been at 120Hz for some time, and your eyes and mind only noticed it now after learning of the switch. 

If you are 200% absolutely positively certain the change from 144Hz to 120Hz occurred when you moved your desk, that could certainly suggest something (cable, connector, etc.) was damaged or loosened during the move - and NOT some setting in Windows, a Windows or driver update, or some other software based "setting".

But if you not absolutely positively certain the change did not happen weeks or even months ago (and you only just now noticed) that could point to something else as the problem. 

I am just saying, without locking down for certain the time the change occurred, there could be a significant difference between when it actually happened and when you noticed it - and that could make all the difference in determining what actually happened.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 11, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> What I am asking is, is it possible the change to 120Hz happened some time ago and your eyes didn't notice the difference until you saw that it actually said 120Hz instead of 144Hz?
> 
> I am reminded of wine taste tests where cheap wine is poured into expensive wine bottles and even the expert, professional wine tasters are fooled into thinking the cheap wine is the good stuff. Our minds can play horrible tricks when it knows, or thinks it knows something to be a fact.
> 
> ...



maybe it did happen a while back. dont really know.

only noticed when i actually looking in nvidia settings.

so far i have fresh installed gfx drivers,updated windows and reset monitor settings and it seems to have made it worse.

its more like 540p now!! it actually hurts my eyes.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 11, 2019)

have you changed the method you connect your monitor to the gpu at all?

actually nvm. it seems the probably cable issue is already being covered by others.


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2019)

@stuartb04 If you're getting stupid low resolutions like that now, you could try a HDMI cable and see if you at least get a proper picture. If it looks the same, then your monitor is knackered and it's time for an RMA.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 12, 2019)

Same cable ?    My son ran into that when he changed rooms after his older bruddah went away to college.  He swapped the cable thet came with the monitor (dual link DVI_and used the one that came with the card (not dual link) and he lost hz too ... of course he swore to me that everything was exactly the same ... yeah, it wasn't.  Make sure you are using ... 1 x dual-link DVI-I, 1 x DisplayPort 1.2 or  1 x HDMI 2.0, (or better)

Ar you perhaps running MBR utility ? Running a utility like toastystrobelight will reduce a typical 144 hz Monitor to 120 MHz,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

qubit said:


> you could try a HDMI cable and see if you at least get a proper picture.


This. You've been trying DP, try HDMI and see whether or not you have the same problem. If not, try a different DP cable. If yes, you have a problem not related to the cabling.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 12, 2019)

ok.
i have tried a new dp cable.  made no difference at all..
then tried an HDMI cable and it seems to have sorted it. also got 144hz back aswell.

i thought to get 144hz a DP cable is required.

also read that there are different versions a dp cables...1.2,1.3 1.4.

seems strange that a new dp cable didnt sort it but a HDMI one did.

i have a 1.2 cable arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 12, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> ok.
> i have tried a new dp cable.  made no difference at all..
> then tried an HDMI cable and it seems to have sorted it. also got 144hz back aswell.
> 
> ...



Maybe you damaged the socket for the displayport cable on one end (Monitor or GPU). That is the only explanation I can give you for this sudden issue. Or, maybe the socket is dirty.

Oh and btw we cannot see any problems on your screenshots, because its a monitor issue, not an input signal quality issue


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 12, 2019)

> also read that there are different versions a dp cables...1.2,1.3 1.4.


In fact, as mentioned in post #10 above, there is 1.4a. 


> i have a 1.2 cable arriving tomorrow.


Why 1.2? I would have recommended at least 1.4.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> In fact, as mentioned in post #10 above, there is 1.4a.
> Why 1.2? I would have recommended at least 1.4.


ahh sorry totally missed that.

well i will try the 1.2 tomorrow as its only cheap on amazon.

just baffles me that have tried 2 dp cables and it still doesnt work.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> just baffles me that have tried 2 dp cables and it still doesnt work.


I'm using HDMI on my 1440p dual setup. My displays can do 144hz and this was just tested. Seems to work fine. If the HDMI is working stay with it.


----------



## qubit (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm surprised you're getting 144Hz from HDMI. It's normally artificially limited to 60, or 120Hz. Guess it depends on the HDMI version. I still suspect that your monitor is faulty.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 12, 2019)

qubit said:


> I'm surprised you're getting 144Hz from HDMI. It's normally artificially limited to 60, or 120Hz. Guess it depends on the HDMI version. I still suspect that your monitor is faulty.



my monitor displays 144hz with HDMI. just freesync wont work with HDMI.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 13, 2019)

its basically down to bandwidth to take it to dvi as an example a single link dvi cable could never do 75hz 1920z1200 but a dual link can. but a gpu drvier will tend to limit the pixel clock rate so the card wont use the needed bandwidth.. but then you can also patch the pixel clock and force te driver to allow the bandwidth ...

im a bit drunk but that shouldbe the info you need to figure it out. cant explain better right now


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 26, 2019)

so...
having returned my monitor to Ebuyer which was under warranty,i was told they would replace it this week if it was faulty.
instead received an email saying i would be getting a refund due to the monitor being faulty. not a replacement. 

and now i need to look for a new bloody monitor.which im finding quite stressful.

ideally i want a 144hz 1440p one again.
i cant go back to 60hz 1080p.

budget wise about 300-350£ or there about really.

https://www.ebuyer.com/838555-eg-27-qhd-144hz-1ms-gaming-monitor-gs27-v2

this is the new version of what i had which is now vesa mountable.
its not a bad monitor be all means.but i suppose you get what you pay for.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 26, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> so...
> having returned my monitor to Ebuyer which was under warranty,i was told they would replace it this week if it was faulty.
> instead received an email saying i would be getting a refund due to the monitor being faulty. not a replacement.
> 
> ...


I know it's a 1080p but I just got one of these

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/acer...reen-curved-led-gaming-monitor-mo-13u-ac.html

and i am loving it, i came from a dell UltraSharp and am really fussy with monitors and the price is really reaaaaally good. Also i know how you feel with monitor stress. It's a nightmare reall,y since you spend all your pc time staring at it, you really notice imperfections.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 26, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I know it's a 1080p but I just got one of these
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/acer...reen-curved-led-gaming-monitor-mo-13u-ac.html
> 
> and i am loving it, i came from a dell UltraSharp and am really fussy with monitors and the price is really reaaaaally good. Also i know how you feel with monitor stress. It's a nightmare reall,y since you spend all your pc time staring at it, you really notice imperfections.



yea thats really nice
but having sampled 1440p and freesync i dont think i can go back to 1080p


----------

